# I am looking for an IB school in Singapore. Any Recommendations?



## gemili123 (Aug 20, 2013)

My kid is 11 years old & now I want to enroll him for middle year program, preferably IB...Any recommendations?


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi.. some of the best IB schools in Singapore are the Australian International School, Canadian International School and Nexus International School.

I haven't got any kids so I haven't had any personal experience, but I've heard the reputation of those schools from some close friends.

Good luck in choosing school for your son!


----------



## JoeSum (Aug 28, 2013)

Try ACS independant or SJI independant.
Others include UWC but there are costly with longer waiting times.


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

Check out CIS. They are one of the few international schools in Singapore that offer different programmes that are supported by the IBO. You can apply online and they even offer you a demo school tour. They are backed by a well-qualified teaching staff and have a couple of great campuses. Besides a traditional curriculum, they offer wide a variety extra-curricular activities too.


----------

